# Looking to replace our loader tractor



## memory

We currently have a 2006 John Deere 5525 with a FEL which has about 4500 hours and we are looking to replace it. Since we live on a dairy farm, we use this tractor just about every day which is why we usually trade in for a new one every 6 or 7 years just so we can have something we can depend on. This is one reason we have stuck with John Deere over the years, because of resale, trade-in value.

Normally we would buy another John Deere but we are looking at other brands this time. Without going into to many details, we are not too happy with this 5525. We have had more than our fair share of problems with it. We are still considering another John Deere but have been looking at other brands as well. Will we be fine as long as we stay with the top brands? I realize Kubota, Mahindra would not be a good choice. Are there any major brands that you would avoid? If it matters, we do not want a cab. Well actually, a cab would be nice but it wouldn't fit in our barns to be able to clean them out.

The 5525 is rated at 91 engine HP. We are looking to go a little bigger, maybe around 100 to 105 engine HP. Our current bucket is 74 inches, IIRC and we are looking to get an 84 inch bucket.


----------



## deadmoose

What do you not like about Kubota and Mahindra? I know nothing of mahindra but have experience with Kubota. Just curious why you rule them out besides non green paint.


----------



## JD3430

memory said:


> We currently have a 2006 John Deere 5525 with a FEL which has about 4500 hours and we are looking to replace it. Since we live on a dairy farm, we use this tractor just about every day which is why we usually trade in for a new one every 6 or 7 years just so we can have something we can depend on. This is one reason we have stuck with John Deere over the years, because of resale, trade-in value.
> Normally we would buy another John Deere but we are looking at other brands this time. Without going into to many details, we are not too happy with this 5525. We have had more than our fair share of problems with it. We are still considering another John Deere but have been looking at other brands as well. Will we be fine as long as we stay with the top brands? I realize Kubota, Mahindra would not be a good choice. Are there any major brands that you would avoid? If it matters, we do not want a cab. Well actually, a cab would be nice but it wouldn't fit in our barns to be able to clean them out.
> 
> The 5525 is rated at 91 engine HP. We are looking to go a little bigger, maybe around 100 to 105 engine HP. Our current bucket is 74 inches, IIRC and we are looking to get an 84 inch bucket.


What's the matter with Kubota? Not as good as Deere, but nothing notably bad about the ones I own!


----------



## swmnhay

HEYYY.I just bought a Kubota.Like it so far.I didn't get a FEL with mine but the local CIH dealer sells Kubotas also and is selling a lot of them for loader tractors.Everyone that I talked to that bought them likes them,and most have the rest of the yard full of green tractors,so what does that tell you?

The new GX cab has the best view of any tractor I've ever been in and would be excellent for FEL.You can see up in front of you for loading instead of having to bend over to see like other tractors.


----------



## slowzuki

Most dairies around here use Kubotas as their feeding tractors. M6800,M9000, M100 etc. They keep other tractors for tillage and running choppers etc but for feeding its often Kubota. They start really well in low temps, up until recently had minimal electrical components and they tend to be very reliable.

I've heard of folks having trouble with the JD front axles in the 5000 series. Read of one fellow with a fleet of them used as scraper tractors describing they use oil in the front hubs until the seals go, then corn head grease until the planetaries go out then rebuild. They had been fixing the seals asap but didn't get nearly as much life out of the planetaries as running the corn head grease.


----------



## longmeadow farm

I've been looking at a new loader tractor as well, but cab version. I also own a 5000 series Deere which has had its share of problems. I've looked at the T4 series from New Holland, M (utility) series Kubota and currently looking at the new AGCO-Massey 4600 series. They all appear to be marginally to significantly better engineered than the 5000 Deere. The Kubota 4wd front end is all enclosed and has a higher clearance than the others.. making it appealing to us in our northeast mud. The Kubota has less external hydraulic lines to collect "stuff" underneath. The New Holland Fiat engines are very quiet and fuel efficient and the hydraulic & air conditioning heat exchangers can be slid out for cleaning ... something the 5000 E series Deeres can't do. I'm not sure what we will buy, but it will not be the Deere.


----------



## gradyjohn

If you use it just to clean out the barns ... get a skid loader with a cab. That should fit in the barns and keep you out of the extreme weather situations. You can get all knids of attachments for it.


----------



## JD3430

The Kubota 4wd system is awesome. Probably the best part of the tractor. It has bevel gear front axle with stoopid high ground clearance. Then you also have a electrically locked front differential. It also has bi-speed turn. I just fished 2) 1200 lb round bales at a time out of a 2-3' deep flood plain of water and mud with it and it never even spun a tire. 
Probably going to get torched for saying this, but I think the Kubota is the best "traction" tractor you can buy. 
Where I think they may lack is in frame weight. They weigh about 1-2k less than Deere or CNH tractors. I always thought it wasn't a big deal for a hay or chore tractor and you can always add ballast anyway.


----------



## memory

gradyjohn said:


> If you use it just to clean out the barns ... get a skid loader with a cab. That should fit in the barns and keep you out of the extreme weather situations. You can get all knids of attachments for it.


We use it for more than just cleaning out barns. We use it for field work, hauling hay and everything in between. This being our only loader tractor, it is our go to tractor.



JD3430 said:


> The Kubota 4wd system is awesome. Probably the best part of the tractor. It has bevel gear front axle with stoopid high ground clearance. Then you also have a electrically locked front differential. It also has bi-speed turn. I just fished 2) 1200 lb round bales at a time out of a 2-3' deep flood plain of water and mud with it and it never even spun a tire.
> Probably going to get torched for saying this, but I think the Kubota is the best "traction" tractor you can buy.
> Where I think they may lack is in frame weight. They weigh about 1-2k less than Deere or CNH tractors. I always thought it wasn't a big deal for a hay or chore tractor and you can always add ballast anyway.


I have never personally used a Kubota but we have heard they will not hold up to daily use. We know a few people that have Kubota's and like them but do not use them every day like we do. Weight is another thing we don't like about it. On our 5525, it rides pretty rough which I assume is because it is not that heavy with alot of the hood and stuff being plastic. The rear end is really light especially when hauling 5x6 round bales.


----------



## JD3430

Whoever told you they won't hold up to daily use is full of crap. 
They aren't The very best tractor, but I use both of mine every day for months straight with almost zero repairs. I did manage to break the clutch pedal linkage on my M7040, but its 8 yrs old and gets used hard during hay season and for snow plowing in winter. 
When I tell my Deere owning friends that my 7040 is 8 yrs old with only a cracked roof (repaired with adhesive caulk) and clutch linkage repair, they seem pretty impressed. 
Kubotas are not heaviest built, but they are crazy reliable! Starts, runs and works every day with few issues. 
Take a look at a m-1xx series. On par with your JD 5xxx series or maybe a bit bigger. They are a very nice tractor for the money. Dealer networks are good nowadays. Kubota ain't going nowhere. They are fully invested in the US and growing stronger all the time. Probably as much US content as overseas made Deere. 
I think comparing JD to Kubota is like comparing Mercedes (JD) to Toyota (Kubota). JD is heavier built quality tractor but expensive to buy and repair, but holds resale value well. Kubota is good quality, cheaper to buy and repair and holds average to good resale value.


----------



## slowzuki

The kubota's here are all handling sileage bales 1200-1800 lbs. They use them for loader work as well. I think as long as you don't load them up with weights and try to make them do tillage like a bigger frame tractor they are bullet proof. I myself have a small 50 hp Kubota and it has been a fantastic little machine, very reliable although only about 200 hours a year are put on it/10 years old.



memory said:


> memory, on 11 Jul 2013 - 10:26 AM, said:
> We use it for more than just cleaning out barns. We use it for field work, hauling hay and everything in between. This being our only loader tractor, it is our go to tractor.
> 
> I have never personally used a Kubota but we have heard they will not hold up to daily use. We know a few people that have Kubota's and like them but do not use them every day like we do. Weight is another thing we don't like about it. On our 5525, it rides pretty rough which I assume is because it is not that heavy with alot of the hood and stuff being plastic. The rear end is really light especially when hauling 5x6 round bales.


----------



## urednecku

OK, maybe I don't use my 'Bota every day, but it's closing in on 900 hours. 2 replacement parts so far...shuttle shifter (warranty) and the cable to the remote valve froze up. The local dealer showed me in his 'puter that was the first cable that dealer has ever ordered, and he's been in business long as I can remember.

My neighbor replaced his green tractors with Kubota, as several others around here done. They do use them every day....they have several acres of orange groves @ are always spraying, herbiciding, or mowing.


----------



## longmeadow farm

I buy equipment and parts from two local dealers. One is a Case-IH/Kubota and the other is an AGCO/Kubota. I often take a peek into their respective shops. I can't remember ever seeing Kubota orange being worked on. They are a bit lighter than the competition, but with cast rear wheels and loaded tires you can easily keep the rear on the ground while moving large round bales, or handling a bucket full of silage...as per my neighbor. And another thing..I don't see Kubotas on the used equipment lots around here.


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> The Kubota 4wd system is awesome. Probably the best part of the tractor. It has bevel gear front axle with stoopid high ground clearance. Then you also have a electrically locked front differential. It also has bi-speed turn. I just fished 2) 1200 lb round bales at a time out of a 2-3' deep flood plain of water and mud with it and it never even spun a tire.
> Probably going to get torched for saying this, but I think the Kubota is the best "traction" tractor you can buy.
> Where I think they may lack is in frame weight. They weigh about 1-2k less than Deere or CNH tractors. I always thought it wasn't a big deal for a hay or chore tractor and you can always add ballast anyway.


In your opinion. I have an M6800 and the 4WD is the biggest PITA. The only way to disengage the FWA is to get the torque off the drive train. The ergonomics suck. Hit a bump and hit your head on the ceiling. Hit a bump while using the SCV's and your knuckles are in the side window and frame. The AC sucks (it has a leak).

The dude selling it needed money and I couldn't pass up the price.  I could trade it in now and get my money back. The newer ones are probably much improved in creature comforts.

I use it for light chore work. All day work, I use the Deere. It'll sweat the side windows in the evening.


----------



## slowzuki

Yup some of the smaller ones have a nice basic dog clutch for the 4wd like mine has. I think JD3430's are all electro hydraulic ones. The older cabs are small but did continue to get larger and larger and are finally quite good now.

I've got 1600 hours on my little Kubota and still like it except when I bang my head. Would like to trade for a M6800 some day but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JD3430

Bonfire said:


> In your opinion. I have an M6800 and the 4WD is the biggest PITA. The only way to disengage the FWA is to get the torque off the drive train. The ergonomics suck. Hit a bump and hit your head on the ceiling. Hit a bump while using the SCV's and your knuckles are in the side window and frame. The AC sucks (it has a leak).
> 
> The dude selling it needed money and I couldn't pass up the price. I could trade it in now and get my money back. The newer ones are probably much improved in creature comforts.
> 
> I use it for light chore work. All day work, I use the Deere. It'll sweat the side windows in the evening.


yeah,,,,my opinion, but realize I have 2 newer Kubotas that have excellent 4WD systems and good ergonomics, so Im sticking with my opinion. M7040 has limited slip front diff. No trouble getting it out of 4x4. M-126 has switch to engage 4WD and another switch to lock front differential. Seems real easy/smooth to me.

Maybe older M6800 is not as nice. OP is considering a new tractor. Newer Botas have real nice 4WD system as I described.


----------



## Colby

The jd 5525 isn't a daily user. 
If I buy a tractor for strictly I a loader tractor it would be a 6430 or 6105m. They're pricey yah but they are heck of a tractor... Loader wise, 563,673, or H310 to H340.


----------



## Bonfire

JD3430 said:


> yeah,,,,my opinion, but realize I have 2 newer Kubotas that have excellent 4WD systems and good ergonomics, so Im sticking with my opinion. M7040 has limited slip front diff. No trouble getting it out of 4x4. M-126 has switch to engage 4WD and another switch to lock front differential. Seems real easy/smooth to me.
> 
> Maybe older M6800 is not as nice. OP is considering a new tractor. Newer Botas have real nice 4WD system as I described.


I think the OP has stumbled onto a hell of a deal. At that price, I'd probably buy it as well to clean out the dairy barn. If it'll fit. As a go to tractor and using it for everything in between, no way!!! You'd have to wear a hard hat. A newer Kubota? Maybe. If the OP doesn't like a Deere that size, my next choice would be red or blue.


----------



## Harrisfarms

We run a commercial cow/calf about 300 pairs and custom baling about 5/6000 bales a yr. So i guess we use our tractors a bit. I have a nh tl100 nh 5070 caseih 5230 and a new case ih maxxum 125 all 4x4 with loaders, been very happy with them all, and in march i thought a new mowing tractor would be good so i went and bought a m9540 kubota... the cheapest made tractor ive ever been in it has a 8 spd trans which is terrible for mowing the a/c sucks its bounces through the smoothest of fields. My two hired hands fight over who's not running it that day they and i would rather run the 1978 case 1070. But it does start and runs everyday all day it has 4/500 hrs on it already just not near the tractor cnh's are.


----------



## JD3430

Harrisfarms said:


> We run a commercial cow/calf about 300 pairs and custom baling about 5/6000 bales a yr. So i guess we use our tractors a bit. I have a nh tl100 nh 5070 caseih 5230 and a new case ih maxxum 125 all 4x4 with loaders, been very happy with them all, and in march i thought a new mowing tractor would be good so i went and bought a m9540 kubota... the cheapest made tractor ive ever been in it has a 8 spd trans which is terrible for mowing the a/c sucks its bounces through the smoothest of fields. My two hired hands fight over who's not running it that day they and i would rather run the 1978 case 1070. But it does start and runs everyday all day it has 4/500 hrs on it already just not near the tractor cnh's are.


Those are a more expensive brand of tractor, so you're right, Kubota is not comparable to CIH. When I was buying this winter, CIH was $15,000 more on a 125hp tractor. You get more tractor, but it costs 20% more, too. I was able to get a tractor and a disc mower for almost the same price as a new CNH tractor. I got a great deal on a 100 hr rental return "new" tractor, so I got a great deal I couldn't pass on.

Also, your 9540 is equipped with the base model transmission. 
There is a hydraulic shuttle 12 speed and 24 speed transmission available.
I agree the 8 speed hyd shuttle on my 7040 could use a few more gears. I couldn't get the 12 speed in my 7040. The gap between 2-3 for raking and 3-4 for mowing either too slow or too fast. 16 speed on my M-126 is fine for hay work.

AC isn't the strongest, but mine gets the job done. Needs more distribution vents in more places.

One thing I like about Kubota as a company is they seem to be doing more to move manufacturing here to the US while Deere and CNH seem to move more offshore every year. Personally I like the older Deere and CNH tractors. I don't think Kubota is on par with CNH or Deere, but they're getting closer and the money saved is substantial on a business where every dollar counts.


----------



## slowzuki

Not sure about the us but the 9540 cab model has 12 speeds and a gear splitter up here. They are a utility tractor like a 5000 series jd or an old tn/4000 series nh not really fair to compare to a larger smoother machine. Same in jd if I had to drive a 100 hp all day the 7000 series jd obviously rides better than the 5000 series model.


----------



## Harrisfarms

Don't get me wrong its a good tractor. I bought it from a guy who had it to bush hog 10 acres i didn't get to choose what options but it only had 70 hrs on it. Maybe if i could of chosen the options that fit me i would be happier with it. My uncle just bought a jd 5083 4wd and says my kubota would have been a step up. We aren't jd people even though my grandpa retired from john deere tranny plant as head R&D he owned case and ih never one deere


----------



## memory

Thanks for all the responses.

We have not had a lot of time to look at tractors or think about it but we did drive a Case Farmall 95C and a JD 5115M, we are not looking to buy a 5115M, that was all they had and there proably isn't much difference between the 5105 and the 5115. The only thing we didn't like about the Case is it had a hand parking brake lever separate from the shifter where as the JD, you had to take it out of park to put it into gear, impossible to leave the brake on. I have also heard that the separate parking brake lever will start having problems down the road. For us, we are so used to the JD type of parking brake, I could see us forgetting to set the brake on the Case. The was the only bad thing I noticed about the Case. I really didn't have any issues with the JD except for it being hard to shift on the fly. That could be due to the fact that it is not broke in yet.

One bad thing about JD is they are built as you order them which means it might take 2 months before you get the tractor which could become a problem for us if something does happen to the 5525. Where as the Case, you would get it in a week or two, don't know about the other brands.

One reason we have a hard time considering brands like Kubota is because they are not that much cheaper than the big boys. I am also under the assumption that they will not hold up to daily use, of course I could be wrong. Another thing is the Kubotas are a little lighter than the other brands.

We milk about 50 holsteins, put up around 10,000 small squares of hay and straw plus quite a few 5x6 round bales, feed silage out of bags year round and do couple hundred acres of corn and soybeans. The 2006 JD 5525 we have now has around 4500 hours which is probably a little lower than usual because we have not been using it as much because of the problems we have been having with it. We had a JD 5500 and it had around 10,000 hours when we got rid of it and did not have too much trouble with it. I think part of the problem with the newer equipment is they have alot more electronic crap on them. IMO, electronics has it place and farm equipment is not one of them.

Somebody mentioned looking at a JD 6105M, the problem with that is I would imagine they are quite a bit more money than the 5105M. We just can't afford that right now, heck we really can't afford to buy any new tractor right now but we have no choice.

We just need a tractor that is designed for high hour use.


----------



## Grateful11

There's a IH 686 Row Crop with an M&W turbo, a CIH 5140 Maxxum, a Kubota L3940, and JD 5065M here on the farm so there's no bleeding green or orange or anything like that. The Kubota is used about 360 days a year and hasn't missed beat in 3 years. I would say if the 5140 Maxxum had to be replaced tomorrow my wife and son would definitely look at one of the new Kubota GX cab tractors. One of the largest cattle farmers in this area has switched completely to Kubota over the last 5-6 years and I asked him why he simply stated fuel economy and price. I think one of the strangest things on the 5065M here is the lack of a parking brake and has what appears to be a Park position on the shifter. My son and wife drive it almost exclusively so I really don't know a lot about it. I'd take a Power Shift any day over a std. shifter. The Deere has enough speeds 16F/16R but Power Shuttle Shift is so nice. I've never heard any complaints about Kubota as far as quality or longevity. There has been quite a few 5000M series complaints about hydraulic problems, the hydraulics on the 5000M are from Brazil.

I'm not telling you what to buy but I wouldn't kick Kubota to the curb just yet.


----------



## memory

Grateful11 said:


> There's a IH 686 Row Crop with an M&W turbo, a CIH 5140 Maxxum, a Kubota L3940, and JD 5065M here on the farm so there's no bleeding green or orange or anything like that. The Kubota is used about 360 days a year and hasn't missed beat in 3 years. I would say if the 5140 Maxxum had to be replaced tomorrow my wife and son would definitely look at one of the new Kubota GX cab tractors. One of the largest cattle farmers in this area has switched completely to Kubota over the last 5-6 years and I asked him why he simply stated fuel economy and price. *I think one of the strangest things on the 5065M here is the lack of a parking brake and has what appears to be a Park position on the shifte*r. My son and wife drive it almost exclusively so I really don't know a lot about it. I'd take a Power Shift any day over a std. shifter. The Deere has enough speeds 16F/16R but Power Shuttle Shift is so nice. I've never heard any complaints about Kubota as far as quality or longevity. There has been quite a few 5000M series complaints about hydraulic problems, the hydraulics on the 5000M are from Brazil.
> 
> I'm not telling you what to buy but I wouldn't kick Kubota to the curb just yet.


The park being part of the shifter is one of the things I like about the Deere. It is not possible to leave the brake on or leave it in park. Think about it, a vehicle's transmission is kind of similar where as park is part of the shifter. It is just one of those things that become second nature. I have been told by a few people that the hand parking brake lever will not last that long.

Are there certain sizes that have been having hydraulic problems or any of the 5000M series?

Honestly we don't know what we are going to do yet. We are still looking but have not had much time.


----------



## bluefarmer

The new holland 4.75 has a park position and no hand brake,I have a good friend that got one and really likes it,he uses loader every day to mix feed for 500 yearlings.He says the only thing he don't like, is sometimes in order to put it in park, it may have to roll just a bit and if your hooking up/trying to line up pin hole can be aggravating!


----------



## somedevildawg

Memory, I looked at a McCormick the other day that looked rather nice and it had a real nice cab, 60.40 I think, priced at about 60k with loader....

I think you are on the right track, stick to the Cnh, Deere....check out the 6-series....awesome...5-series (especially E) are good tractors but not to be confused with the 6-series. For everyday use you can't beat Deere......new holland and case have a very good tractor as well,and the McCormick looked very well built, the top line kubotas seem to be ok....my problem with kubota is....they just ain't as good....I like em and I own one but they are not the tractors that the aforementioned are.....that being said, if I need to do some light chore work, I'll probably crank up the 6040 kubota before the rest of em, always starts, just can't stand up to the punishment of daily work life....hope it helps


----------



## memory

somedevildawg said:


> Memory, I looked at a McCormick the other day that looked rather nice and it had a real nice cab, 60.40 I think, priced at about 60k with loader....
> 
> I think you are on the right track, stick to the Cnh, Deere....check out the 6-series....awesome...5-series (especially E) are good tractors but not to be confused with the 6-series. For everyday use you can't beat Deere......new holland and case have a very good tractor as well,and the McCormick looked very well built, the top line kubotas seem to be ok....my problem with kubota is....they just ain't as good....I like em and I own one but they are not the tractors that the aforementioned are.....that being said, if I need to do some light chore work, I'll probably crank up the 6040 kubota before the rest of em, always starts, just can't stand up to the punishment of daily work life....hope it helps


You think the E series are good tractors? I thought the E series was the economy version meant for somebody that doesn't use it all the time because they are built lighter and has less bells and whistles. The problem with the 6-series is they are probably quite a bit more money and I would imagine they are physically bigger in size as well. Both of them would be a problem for us.

I was thinking the same thing about Kubota. If there was enough of a price difference, we would maybe consider a Kubota but they are similar in price as JD.


----------



## Vol

The 5M series are good in JD tractors and the hydraulic issues for the most part were pre-2010....they are heavier built and if you get a loader on the 85hp and up they will scale around 10,000 lbs. JD is now making a 6M series and the top line 6R series. The 6M's are less bells and whistles but a excellent tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987

About the john deere e series sure they dont have as many bells and whistles and such but I had a john deere sales man tell me they have less problems to fix on them than the other series cause there just is less to go wrong. Remember every little extra thing you get is just something else on them that can break at some point.


----------



## somedevildawg

memory said:


> You think the E series are good tractors? I thought the E series was the economy version meant for somebody that doesn't use it all the time because they are built lighter and has less bells and whistles. The problem with the 6-series is they are probably quite a bit more money and I would imagine they are physically bigger in size as well. Both of them would be a problem for us.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about Kubota. If there was enough of a price difference, we would maybe consider a Kubota but they are similar in price as JD.


You misunderstood, I do think the e series are ok tractors, stripped down a bit, but for the most part dependable, they've had a few issues to get fixed but I think they got them rectified. But for everyday work, that's not what I want....the 6-series is physically bigger and much more tractor....especially dollars. But, they are excellent utility tractors, able to perform a wide variety of tasks...day in and out...I would say, and I haven't price one lately, around 85k ?

Dealer support is of course the deciding factor in buying a particular make. Jd dealer support network is undoubtably the best in the business....but they may not have a dealer in your neck...we are fortunate here to have agco, Cnh, Deere, McCormick and kubota all in this town of about 70k....without a doubt the John Deere support is head and shoulders above the rest.

I liked the McCormick 60.40 (think that was it) it looked like alot of tractor for the money....I took some pics the other day, I'll include them in this post, McCormick dealer here sells a good bit of McCormick, personally I've never had one, although I did rent one for a day and it was a great machine from what I saw.....I think this tractor will come in around 60-65k with loader, it's made by woods I think, I thought it was a quickie and maybe it is, but it is branded with mccormicks name....as you can see, McCormick still has tier 3 tractors available....hope it helps..


----------



## urednecku

memory said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Kubota. If there was enough of a price difference, we would maybe consider a Kubota but they are similar in price as JD.


Must be a location/dealer thing. When I purchased my Kubota M7040, I looked at a simular-sized JD (I don't rmemeber the model). Except the JD did NOT have an FEL. The Kubota was delivered from about 60 miles, with the FEL, extra control for the grapple, and roof, for the same price of the bare JD.


----------



## Grateful11

Wife drove both the 5E and the 5M series. She didn't like the inconvenient location of many of the shifters and such on the E. She felt like the M was worth the extra but she got a good deal on a new 5065M 2WD with Cab and Power Reverser for $32K.

Wife Drilling in some Soybeans and Millet






Son Drilling in some Soybeans and Millet


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

The McCormick comes with a quickie loader. I'm actually looking at trading my kubota 9540 on the McCormick x60.40 seems to be built a lot better than kubota but it costs about 18 thousand more as well.


----------



## Grateful11

The only thing that scares me about McCormick is nearly every dealer that was carrying them 4-5 years ago in NC has stopped selling them. They're a nice looking tractor but what about parts down the road. Wife tried to look at one, couldn't find one to look at, before settling on the Kubota L3940. There's only 3 McCormick dealers inside a 200 mile radius of our Zip code.

Dealer Locator:

http://mccormickusa.com/home/index.php/find-a-dealer/


----------



## somedevildawg

Grateful11 said:


> The only thing that scares me about McCormick is nearly every dealer that was carrying them 4-5 years ago in NC has stopped selling them. They're a nice looking tractor but what about parts down the road. Wife tried to look at one, couldn't find one to look at, before settling on the Kubota L3940. There's only 3 McCormick dealers inside a 200 mile radius of our Zip code.
> 
> Dealer Locator:
> http://mccormickusa.com/home/index.php/find-a-dealer/


I'll agree grateful, without a doubt, dealer support is paramount.....our McCormick dealer has been selling McCormick for over 20 years, he's been through good and bad with them and expounded a bit to say they have some new CEO that they're expecting good things from in terms of solidifying their dealer support network. I believe that they, like myself and 1000s of others, accept that without a network of dealers and support for the dealers and products, they're always going to struggle in the North American market....

They closed a manufacturing facility in the uk (think Doncaster) and moved into a modern existing facility in Italy.

I guess time will tell......


----------



## JD3430

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> The McCormick comes with a quickie loader. I'm actually looking at trading my kubota 9540 on the McCormick x60.40 seems to be built a lot better than kubota but it costs about 18 thousand more as well.


That's what I found. When I comparison shopped, I ended up paying at least $15,000 less. Even a new loaded up G135 with a loader and quite a few extras was under 80k. My NH dealer wanted me to buy a 6 from them but couldn't get it under $90. 
I was tickled to find this leftover M126x with a new tractor warranty for under $70. 
No pollution crap, either. Sure, it don't have the luxury buddy seat or incredible arched roofline visibility, but who would pay $10,000 for that? Not me. 
I felt spoiled with a new m126.

Someday the Deere 7810 or the CIH 7220 is gonna be mine.......someday!!!!
Until then, I'm stuck with rice burners.....lol


----------



## slowzuki

Just a note about Mccormick, they and Landini's are the same now so you can get support from a couple of places. The old british IH plant is now closed so they are italian etc origin machines.


----------



## memory

I think we have made a decision. We have decided to go with the Case Farmall 95C. No paperwork is signed yet but it is pretty much a done deal. The dealer is in the process of getting the tractor delivered from another dealer.

I hope we have much better luck with this tractor than we did with the 5525. It's not just the problems with the tractor but the dealer did not do much to help us out.

One thing I don't like about this tractor and all the new ones is instead of a lever for the PTO, it has the button you pull out to engage the PTO. I used one like that recently and it does not turn it on slowly, it starts it pretty fast. I can see shearing bolts becoming a problem on certain things.

I am not sure if this Case is setup like this but I noticed on new JD's, you can shift the B,C, and D gear lever on the fly. How are they able to do that without grinding gears?

Other than that, it is going to take some time getting used to compared to our JD.


----------



## somedevildawg

CIH makes great products, hopefully it and the dealer will give you good service...congrats


----------



## JD3430

That's probably the brand I'd buy if I had the extra money to spend. Congrats on new tractor!!


----------



## floyd

I have a 75C. It is a nuisance to put into park. Hooking up can be a character builder.

My PTO lever is mechanical.

I had trouble getting the hood latch to work. Dealer drove 110 mi to fix that & a leak in the steering cylinder. No charge. GREAT store manager.

I wish the bucket curled under a little more. That is the sacrifice for keeping the bucket level with the loader in a raised position.

I think I have a 300hr service interval on most filters & fluids as well.

I only burned 2 liters of oil in the first 100hr.I farm steep ground.

I think you will like your 95C.


----------



## Hayman1

I just replaced my loader tractor with a JD 5075M 2wd which is supposed to be better than the 5000 series before it. We'll see as it has not been delivered yet. I replaced a JD5300 2wd because it did not have a reverser and it did not have enough butt to pull a wagon with 11 4 x 5s up the hill. The m series is heavier and I am upgrading from 30" rears to 38s.

The other suggestion in your desired hp range would be the D series-I have a JD6100D 2wd w/o loader for pulling the discbine and kicker baler. I have over 700 hrs and no issues other than a defective main seal in the trans that was replace by warranty. I have used it with the JD loader at a former job and loved it. Has a reverser and 9 spd trans with no electronics other than the reverser to break, go bad and make you cuss. Also much cheaper than the 6030 series. They are just old fashioned power with no frills. I think the 6105 M is a middle grade between the D and the 6330 in terms of electronics and cost.


----------



## memory

We have just got the tractor in this past monday. Pics will be coming soon, have not had a chance yet. Comparing it to the 5525, the Case feels much bigger in size. I like the operator's station, there is much more room and you sit up a little higher as well giving you better visibility. The Case also seems to have more throttle response and much more power, if you floor it, it will jerk you back. That is also because I am not used to the throttle yet, much more sensitive.

The main thing we have doing with it is hauling 5x6 round bales and it handles them better than the 5525. We do not have fluid in the rear tires, just 2 sets of weights of each side. The 5525 had 3 sets on each side.

One thing I don't like about it is the clutch, it is either engaged or not engaged. It is really hard to make it gradually move. According to the manual, the clutch can be calibrated. I don't know if that will change how the clutch acts but we will see. Also the shuttle shift it not very smooth going from forward to reverse. Of course, that could change when the clutch is calibrated.

This Case has the Diesel Particulate Filter which I don't know much about whether it is good or bad. What about long term reliability? But it is supposed to keep the exhaust clean by burning it hotter. While I was using it, the exhaust started smoking which kind of freaked me out, afraid the thing was going to catch fire. I assume this has to do with the DPF? How often does it do a cleaning? The machine only has 9 hours on it. I looked in the manual and it did not say anything about how often it happens.

Another thing with the exhaust is it can't be taking off to be able to get into barns and whatnot. I guess this could be modified but I just hate doing stuff like that to a brand new tractor. Maybe the dealer has a kit that can make it removable.

This tractor has the 12x12 transmission with a creeper gear, which gives you an additional 8 gears. What would the creeper gear be used for? I don't know how slow it moves but it is slow. I can't think of anything that would be used for.

Another thing I wish they would change and this is with any tractor, why can't they make a road gear where you can go 25 to 30mph when going down the road? This Case can only go 17mph. The 5525 could go 22mph. Would it cost too much and make things much more complicated and hard to work on?

I am not sure I like the skid steer style of bucket hookups. With this tractor, it is hard to get it lined up just right. That could be partly due to not being able to see up there good enough.

Also why can't they put a radio on cabless versions? That is all I can think of for now.


----------



## JD3430

Sounds like a nice tractor. My Kubota does 25mph down the road nicely. Surprised CaseIH is that slow?
I don't like DPFs. I have one on my truck and its a PITA.


----------



## somedevildawg

memory said:


> We have just got the tractor in this past monday. Pics will be coming soon, have not had a chance yet. Comparing it to the 5525, the Case feels much bigger in size. I like the operator's station, there is much more room and you sit up a little higher as well giving you better visibility. The Case also seems to have more throttle response and much more power, if you floor it, it will jerk you back. That is also because I am not used to the throttle yet, much more sensitive.
> 
> The main thing we have doing with it is hauling 5x6 round bales and it handles them better than the 5525. We do not have fluid in the rear tires, just 2 sets of weights of each side. The 5525 had 3 sets on each side.
> 
> One thing I don't like about it is the clutch, it is either engaged or not engaged. It is really hard to make it gradually move. According to the manual, the clutch can be calibrated. I don't know if that will change how the clutch acts but we will see. Also the shuttle shift it not very smooth going from forward to reverse. Of course, that could change when the clutch is calibrated.
> 
> This Case has the Diesel Particulate Filter which I don't know much about whether it is good or bad. What about long term reliability? But it is supposed to keep the exhaust clean by burning it hotter. While I was using it, the exhaust started smoking which kind of freaked me out, afraid the thing was going to catch fire. I assume this has to do with the DPF? How often does it do a cleaning? The machine only has 9 hours on it. I looked in the manual and it did not say anything about how often it happens.
> 
> Another thing with the exhaust is it can't be taking off to be able to get into barns and whatnot. I guess this could be modified but I just hate doing stuff like that to a brand new tractor. Maybe the dealer has a kit that can make it removable.
> 
> This tractor has the 12x12 transmission with a creeper gear, which gives you an additional 8 gears. What would the creeper gear be used for? I don't know how slow it moves but it is slow. I can't think of anything that would be used for.
> 
> Another thing I wish they would change and this is with any tractor, why can't they make a road gear where you can go 25 to 30mph when going down the road? This Case can only go 17mph. The 5525 could go 22mph. Would it cost too much and make things much more complicated and hard to work on?
> 
> I am not sure I like the skid steer style of bucket hookups. With this tractor, it is hard to get it lined up just right. That could be partly due to not being able to see up there good enough.
> 
> Also why can't they put a radio on cabless versions? That is all I can think of for now.


You make me laugh memory....


----------



## Vol

memory said:


> We have just got the tractor in this past monday. Pics will be coming soon, have not had a chance yet. Comparing it to the 5525, the Case feels much bigger in size. I like the operator's station, there is much more room and you sit up a little higher as well giving you better visibility. The Case also seems to have more throttle response and much more power, if you floor it, it will jerk you back. That is also because I am not used to the throttle yet, much more sensitive.
> 
> The main thing we have doing with it is hauling 5x6 round bales and it handles them better than the 5525. We do not have fluid in the rear tires, just 2 sets of weights of each side. The 5525 had 3 sets on each side.
> 
> One thing I don't like about it is the clutch, it is either engaged or not engaged. It is really hard to make it gradually move. According to the manual, the clutch can be calibrated. I don't know if that will change how the clutch acts but we will see. Also the shuttle shift it not very smooth going from forward to reverse. Of course, that could change when the clutch is calibrated.
> 
> This Case has the Diesel Particulate Filter which I don't know much about whether it is good or bad. What about long term reliability? But it is supposed to keep the exhaust clean by burning it hotter. While I was using it, the exhaust started smoking which kind of freaked me out, afraid the thing was going to catch fire. I assume this has to do with the DPF? How often does it do a cleaning? The machine only has 9 hours on it. I looked in the manual and it did not say anything about how often it happens.
> 
> Another thing with the exhaust is it can't be taking off to be able to get into barns and whatnot. I guess this could be modified but I just hate doing stuff like that to a brand new tractor. Maybe the dealer has a kit that can make it removable.
> 
> This tractor has the 12x12 transmission with a creeper gear, which gives you an additional 8 gears. What would the creeper gear be used for? I don't know how slow it moves but it is slow. I can't think of anything that would be used for.
> 
> Another thing I wish they would change and this is with any tractor, why can't they make a road gear where you can go 25 to 30mph when going down the road? This Case can only go 17mph. The 5525 could go 22mph. Would it cost too much and make things much more complicated and hard to work on?
> 
> I am not sure I like the skid steer style of bucket hookups. With this tractor, it is hard to get it lined up just right. That could be partly due to not being able to see up there good enough.
> 
> Also why can't they put a radio on cabless versions? That is all I can think of for now.


You sure that you don't want to take the tractor back?

Regards, Mike


----------



## memory

somedevildawg said:


> You make me laugh memory....


Which part?



Vol said:


> You sure that you don't want to take the tractor back?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not quite, I do like it better than the 5525.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol, all of it, just makes me laugh.....good stuff

I say next time, just get the Deere 6 series with IVT (the hell with a clutch) electric over hydro controls for loader and svc, along with the awesome Deere air ride seat....and get a cab...life is too short

Love your posts tho.....


----------



## deadmoose

Better is good. Is it best? Sounds like a lot of concerns. I hope you figure them all out.


----------



## ontario hay man

Should have got a massey 5455. I rented one it is amazing for loader work with the sloped nose. Lots of power and overall a nice tractor. Thinking of trading my nh t4040 for one. Also I was never a massey fan but I am now. Its 16x16 trans and goes 25 mph.


----------



## FarmerCline

memory said:


> We have just got the tractor in this past monday. Pics will be coming soon, have not had a chance yet. Comparing it to the 5525, the Case feels much bigger in size. I like the operator's station, there is much more room and you sit up a little higher as well giving you better visibility. The Case also seems to have more throttle response and much more power, if you floor it, it will jerk you back. That is also because I am not used to the throttle yet, much more sensitive.
> 
> The main thing we have doing with it is hauling 5x6 round bales and it handles them better than the 5525. We do not have fluid in the rear tires, just 2 sets of weights of each side. The 5525 had 3 sets on each side.
> 
> One thing I don't like about it is the clutch, it is either engaged or not engaged. It is really hard to make it gradually move. According to the manual, the clutch can be calibrated. I don't know if that will change how the clutch acts but we will see. Also the shuttle shift it not very smooth going from forward to reverse. Of course, that could change when the clutch is calibrated.
> 
> This Case has the Diesel Particulate Filter which I don't know much about whether it is good or bad. What about long term reliability? But it is supposed to keep the exhaust clean by burning it hotter. While I was using it, the exhaust started smoking which kind of freaked me out, afraid the thing was going to catch fire. I assume this has to do with the DPF? How often does it do a cleaning? The machine only has 9 hours on it. I looked in the manual and it did not say anything about how often it happens.
> 
> Another thing with the exhaust is it can't be taking off to be able to get into barns and whatnot. I guess this could be modified but I just hate doing stuff like that to a brand new tractor. Maybe the dealer has a kit that can make it removable.
> 
> This tractor has the 12x12 transmission with a creeper gear, which gives you an additional 8 gears. What would the creeper gear be used for? I don't know how slow it moves but it is slow. I can't think of anything that would be used for.
> 
> Another thing I wish they would change and this is with any tractor, why can't they make a road gear where you can go 25 to 30mph when going down the road? This Case can only go 17mph. The 5525 could go 22mph. Would it cost too much and make things much more complicated and hard to work on?
> 
> I am not sure I like the skid steer style of bucket hookups. With this tractor, it is hard to get it lined up just right. That could be partly due to not being able to see up there good enough.
> 
> Also why can't they put a radio on cabless versions? That is all I can think of for now.


 You seem to be a bit dissatisfied with that tractor....if it were me and there were that many things I did not like about it I would not be keeping it. I would be overly cautious about buying a tractor without operating it first to make sure I like it before I buy it. I realize you like it better than your previous tractor but with the type of money you spend on a new tractor you should be at least 99 percent pleased with it. I have got to the point where I want to see anything before I buy it as I have bought too many things by taking a dealers word that I would like it and then when it comes I can't stand it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## slowzuki

Not always but some tractors if you get the creeper set you give up the 40 km/h road gear option. I know my MF can have the gear splitter installed as an under drive or overdrive making the 25 vs 40 (17 vs 25 mph) option. Almost all euro tractors have the faster gearset, the older fiat based CNH models don't get the fast gears.

Creepers are used mostly in vegtable and fruit operations. I know here they use the planters with creep gears.

I'm also not a fan of skidsteer q/a, after using alo/quike/euro style its sure a step back. They work fine on a skidsteer when you're right there to see whats going on but not the best for hooking buckets on unlevel ground.


----------



## memory

The thing is my dad is the one who bought the tractor. I am not really dissatisfied with the tractor, I know all that stuff I said above sounds bad but really it is just minor stuff. I would imagine there are some things that couldn't be changed like the DPF. I figure that is standard on any new tractor. Maybe I am wrong about the DPF, I don't know much about it. IMO, all this new stuff has too many electronics, safety, and EPA crap on them.

We did operate a similar tractor, it was not the exact one. It was the same model but it had a cab where as ours doesn't have a cab. They did not have ours on their lot, it was in another state so we couldn't drive that one.

One reason we did not get to change much on this tractor is this tractor was sitting on the lot and we kind of needed a tractor as quickly as possible. I know sometimes you should not rush something like this but if you were in our situation, you would understand. If we bought one through JD, it would be 2 months before we would get the tractor. That was just too long for us to wait.

We did contact Massey but they never got back with us. That kind of turned us away from Massey.

He likes the skid steer style hookups because more companies are starting to use it and my uncle has a bobcat with the same hookups. I think once I get used to it, I will be fine with it.

I think I got the clutch acting better. Once I calibrated the clutch, it feels much better.


----------



## Dill

I wonder what the creeper option is for. My Father has it on his 5500 and they aren't kidding its sloooooooooooow.


----------



## ontario hay man

Handy for pulling out trees stumps lol.


----------



## memory

Here are the pics.

http://s170.photobucket.com/user/clarke_017/media/IMG_0555_zpsa7ee464e.jpg.html


----------



## somedevildawg

I see what you're saying about the exhaust, it's set up like a cab tractor....

Creeper gears are useless for most types of farming that will be done with a tractor of this size...

I don't like skid steer style hook ups either, fine for a skid steer, but you will get used to them....

Like yu I wish the manufactures would give us a bit more top end speed....30mph would be great...

You'll like the tractor once you get used to it....they make great products...just takes a bit of time, enjoy


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

We use creep gears on our tractors for various equipment that is used in our broiler houses.


----------



## ontario hay man

Good for snow blowing aswell. Might not apply to you.


----------



## memory

somedevildawg said:


> I see what you're saying about the exhaust, it's set up like a cab tractor....
> 
> Creeper gears are useless for most types of farming that will be done with a tractor of this size...
> 
> I don't like skid steer style hook ups either, fine for a skid steer, but you will get used to them....
> 
> Like yu I wish the manufactures would give us a bit more top end speed....30mph would be great...
> 
> You'll like the tractor once you get used to it....they make great products...just takes a bit of time, enjoy


On the JD 5525, it was setup where you could remove the top half of the exhaust and it didn't stick above the hood.

It will only get better with time. The physical size is probably the biggest thing to get used too, it is bigger and feels much bigger than the 5525.

Does anybody know anything about the DPF? Does it go through a cleaning process at certain times or only when it is needed?


----------



## somedevildawg

I'm not sure about that DPF, IM slowsuki (member) he's up on the functioning of the system and likely to give you a better answer....but yes they do go through a regen process, when I'm not sure, but obviously it's controlled by the electronic processor. It may have a program built in so that it doesn't regen during certain activities, not sure....I believe you will notice a decrease in power when in regen, from what I've heard, it's fairly obvious.....hope it helps....


----------



## hog987

On my f350 it goes into regen automatically. If it wants to go into regen and your exhaust temp is not high enough it will tell you to drive to begin regen. Also it only has a loss of power just before the filter needs to be burned. I can tell from my turbo boost that Iam getting close to a regen. I cant get full turbo boost.. The tractor might be a bit different but the process of a regen is basically the same. For how long depends on what your doing. If doing light work more often. If working the motor not very often as the hot exhaust will burn some of the soot in the filter.


----------



## FarmerCline

The creeper gears can come in handy if you are in a garden or working around vegetable crops. This is the first year I have not grown a good bit of vegetables due to the rain so I have not used the creeper gears but they will be there when you need them. It is an absolute must to have some very slow gears when working with vegetables in tight quarters and a steady hand is needed also...a few inches can make the difference in tearing the crop out or getting the job done.


----------



## slowzuki

Don't do this, every creeper set I've ever been around has a warning not to use them for heavy loads as damage to the transmission will result.



ontario hay man said:


> Handy for pulling out trees stumps lol.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Don't do this, every creeper set I've ever been around has a warning not to use them for heavy loads as damage to the transmission will result.


 Yep, too much load for the transmission. Tractor will tear itself up.


----------



## ontario hay man

I cleared 5 acres of bush and drove it for 3 more years after that. Never had a problem maybe I was lucky.lol I dont know. What are you supposed to use it for then.


----------



## JD3430

ontario hay man said:


> I cleared 5 acres of bush and drove it for 3 more years after that. Never had a problem maybe I was lucky.lol I dont know. What are you supposed to use it for then.


Mostly I see it used for is spraying


----------

